# Perdido Beach this morning



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Lots of wind and sand colored water tide going out. Lots of bites. Caught 5 or 6 spot pretty small fish, 2 decent whiting but lost one at the beach. 

Fish were biting but I had trouble keeping them on the hook. Suggestions? Using 1/0 hook double dropper rig with flea fishbites tipped with small shrimp pieces. At one point fishbites alone were getting hit.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

what type of hook?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Eagle claw circle hooks.


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

That’s what I used. Circle sea eagle claw hooks. I must have had at least 4 fish on only to lose them before reeling into the shore.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Use a 2/0 or 3/0 in those


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

stevenattsu said:


> Use a 2/0 or 3/0 in those


If you want to catch them go with small gold j-hook. The problem is they take them pretty deep by the time you tell if you had a bite. We held our rods so the fish weren’t hooked deep. Whiting, croakers, 44” ray, cats and small pomp’s.


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Alumacrafty-
I thought 1/0 was pretty small already but I was missing bites and/or they were definitely hooked but became unhooked while reeling them in rod held high to keep consistent pressure on.


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Switched out the hooks to 2/0 and used fishbites only flea type today in rough surf. 

Landed. Pomp and two whiting but the bird grabbed one. Plus two croakers.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Jal said:


> Switched out the hooks to 2/0 and used fishbites only flea type today in rough surf.
> 
> Landed. Pomp and two whiting but *the bird grabbed one*. Plus two croakers.



I assume you mean FRED, the Great Blue Heron. 

Glad to see he's still around stealing fish.


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Old Fred has the whole system down just fine!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

That’s him!


----------

